# Watercolor betta



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Just a little watercolor experiment.


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

That's really amazing! :welldone: Is it a portrait of your profile fish?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you! Yes it is, unfortunately he decided to start biting his fins, so he no longer looks like that. I'm hoping they grow back!


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Aww, sorry to hear about the biting. Hope it clears up!


----------

